# Sonnet de Pétrarque



## bosquruguaya

Dans un texte, Stendhal cite une ligne de Pétrarque:

"Le premier sonnet de Pétrarque (...): 'Les maris trompés dans leurs droits les plus chers'"

Mais je n'arrive pas a trouver le sonnet en auquel il fait référence. Ni l'original en italien, ni la traduction en français (qu'il a fait soi-même, peut-être).

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut identifier le sonnet?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Pouvez-vous donner la référence de Stendhal ?


----------



## Elnonopololo

Bien sur! Il s'agit de son essai sur le rire:

goo.gl/AVeisB


----------



## Elnonopololo

Ah bon... Maintenant que je relis ce passage là, je pense que c'est peut-être un sous-titre et pas vraiment une citation... C'est difficile à dire à cause du format, mais quand même. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Elnonopololo said:


> Ah bon... Maintenant que je relis ce passage là, je pense que c'est peut-être un sous-titre et pas vraiment une citation... C'est difficile à dire à cause du format, mais quand même. Qu'en pensez-vous?



Bonjour Elnonopololo 

Moi, je suis absolument d'accord avec toi.  En fait, il n'y a pas le deux-points avant la phrase (sous-titre).


----------

